# Ruby and his Basketball toy



## Juliaa (Mar 16, 2016)

Its not really a problem, this question is just out of curiousity  i bought a new toy for Ruby. :green pied: its a basketball hoop (with a small ball attached to it) and a mirror, he seems awfully attached to it.
He would sleep next to it and when i moved it to the otherside he is still currenlty cuddling to it. :001_rolleyes: i was just wondering could it be the mirror that maybe he sees another budgie in it?

I'm generally happy he likes it as all his other toys not so much


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

It is very likely the mirror, so he has a fake budgie friend. Almost all the budgies I had, had built a very clingy relationship with their mirror toy. Cloud did the same thing, was not doing anything else but sitting by the mirror all the time and kinda acted really mean to me. I removed the mirror, then he started playing with his other toys and chirping more and bonded with me and now he learned to talk, says couple words even


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I agree with island.most likely it's the bell.his reflection.he's thinking there's another budgie with him.that's why he loves his toy so much.many blessings and a warm welcome from America to you.cheerio .


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes, the mirror is what he loves about it.

Also, this toy has been mentioned as being a dangerous toy for budgies with one member on here suffering a budgie getting it's foot caught in it. 
Remove the toy and any other mirrors you might have and also browse through the dangerous toys list, just for peace of mind. 

Dangerous toy list


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with the advice given, especially with Therm  

Also, it's best not to let solo budgies have toys with mirrors. As Island described, if they bond with "the other budgie" they see in the mirror, they could become depressed, withdrawn, and aggressive, which isn't healthy at all. I would remove it sooner rather than later to ensure he doesn't get too attached. I'm sure that then he will start to explore a bit more :thumbsup:

Best of luck!


----------



## Juliaa (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank you for the advice  i removed the toy, and he's now sitting on all perches as he would only sit on that one particular perch with the basketball hoop.


----------

